# Dragon scale? Nope! Imbellis...



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Saw this boy at PetsMart yesterday. I recognized him as an imbellis or some sort of cross breed. Labeled "Dragon Scale". I hate chain stores with a passion. I got this guy, one blue mask also labeled dragon scale :roll:, a trad. PK dragon, and a blue DeT male. 

First two are the possible Imbellis boy.

View attachment 50854


View attachment 50855


View attachment 50856


View attachment 50857


View attachment 50858


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny.. The first guy does look like an imbellis.
I always figured large chain stores wouldn't be messing with wild types though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think their supplier may have confused him with the other dragons.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Didn't dragon scale come from the imbellis? Introduced into betta splendens through cross breeding?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Could be an imbellis x splenden hybrid. 

It can be hard to get a pure, good-quality imbellis, especially from a wholesaler.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but it is some sort of wild cross. Yes dragon did come from imbellis crosses but this guy has the fins, color, and attitude of imbellis. I'll show a pic to Linda Olson for identification when I pick up my imports.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Could be an imbellis x splenden hybrid.
> 
> It can be hard to get a pure, good-quality imbellis, especially from a wholesaler.


I'm leaning towards the hybrid.


----------

